# Normal temperatures for laptop?



## TheTigerJunior (Sep 2, 2020)

Hello, making this forum just for fun and I wanna ask about temperatures. 

Another question : Is 92c considered fine for 6 years old laptop?


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 2, 2020)

If you mean the CPU, then yes it's normal.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 2, 2020)

Try cleaning your laptop cooling, temps may drop some degrees.


----------



## kiriakost (Sep 2, 2020)

TheTigerJunior said:


> Hello, making this forum just for fun and I wanna ask about temperatures.
> 
> Another question : Is 92c considered fine for 6 years old laptop?


If this is a Gaming laptop, then you better start thinking a cooling pad. 
Or else the battery pack will degrade rapidly .


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Sep 2, 2020)

TheTigerJunior said:


> Hello, making this forum just for fun and I wanna ask about temperatures.
> 
> Another question : Is 92c considered fine for 6 years old laptop?


If never been cleaned/serviced then seems normal .I think its overdue for a good clean and thermal paste.Heatsinks are probably fully blocked with dust
or maybe a fan has failed or stuck


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 2, 2020)

92c is fine but id much like my lappy to run in the low 80s to get that id repaste and undervolt using throttlestop but that depeneds on what lappy you have. 92c is underload i hope cus 92c on idle is bad .


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 2, 2020)

TheTigerJunior said:


> Hello, making this forum just for fun and I wanna ask about temperatures.
> 
> Another question : Is 92c considered fine for 6 years old laptop?


Hi,
No it's not normal unless the fan is not working anymore.

My 12 year old laptop runs at 35c-50c max so yeah blow the sucker out and maybe even change the thermal paste.
Some might be confusing 90 celsius with 90 fahrenheit which is a large difference


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 2, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> No it's not normal unless the fan is not working anymore.
> 
> My 12 year old laptop runs at 35c-50c max so yeah blow the sucker out and maybe even change the thermal paste.
> Some might be confusing 90 celsius with 90 fahrenheit which is a large difference



If we're talking about the CPU, 90c is normal under load. Depends on laptop, CPU model, etc. Idle should be lower, normally 50c or below.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 2, 2020)

EzioAs said:


> If we're talking about the CPU, 90c is normal under load. Depends on laptop, CPU model, etc. Idle should be lower, normally 50c or below.


Hi,
92 degrees celsius is nearly 200 degrees fahrenheit no where on the planet is this normal 
TJ Max is 100c on most units where it will throttle or shut down to protect it's self from damage although throttling should start way before 100c.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 2, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> 92 degrees celsius is nearly 200 degrees fahrenheit no where on the planet is this normal
> TJ Max is 100c on most units where it will throttle or shut down to protect it's self from damage although throttling should start way before 100c.



No need to convert to Fahrenheit, I only know Celsius. Again, depending on the CPU odel, laptop cooling & load, 92c is not beyond normal.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi,
Someone needs to convert lol because it could be a simple misunderstanding in the op 
But you saying 92c is normal well I have to say bye bye to you.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 2, 2020)

Ok


----------



## TheTigerJunior (Sep 2, 2020)

EzioAs said:


> If we're talking about the CPU, 90c is normal under load. Depends on laptop, CPU model, etc. Idle should be lower, normally 50c or below.





SnakeDoctor said:


> If never been cleaned/serviced then seems normal .I think its overdue for a good clean and thermal paste.Heatsinks are probably fully blocked with dust
> or maybe a fan has failed or stuck



I already cleaned the laptop and replaced the thermal paste with silver mx-4. It used to be thermal throttling and the temperatures got 98 celcius


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 2, 2020)

Yes as already mentioned now your only choices are a laptop cooler like this maybe this one https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-...rmaltake+laptop+cooler&qid=1599048627&sr=8-38   i have two i use and they are the best i have used. Also you can undervolt the cpu with Intel's XTU or
*unclewebb * ThrottleStop APP.


undervolting apps below linked
xtu >>>  https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/29183/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-

ThrottleStop>>>  https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-throttlestop/

A undervolt on the CPU could potentially shave off 15-20 cels!
i recommend you do both.


----------



## TheTigerJunior (Sep 2, 2020)

DRDNA said:


> Yes as already mentioned now your only choices are a laptop cooler like this maybe this one https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-...rmaltake+laptop+cooler&qid=1599048627&sr=8-38   i have two i use and they are the best i have used. Also you can undervolt the cpu with Intel's XTU or
> *unclewebb * ThrottleStop APP.
> 
> 
> ...



The cpu is already undervolted and what did changed are the clockspeed and not the temperatures since the laptop is power limit throttling. Also I already have my own cooler now it's not the best but might help the laptop get more air


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 2, 2020)

TheTigerJunior said:


> The cpu is already undervolted and what did changed are the clockspeed and not the temperatures since the laptop is power limit throttling. Also I already have my own cooler now it's not the best but might help the laptop get more air


Well i don't think there is anything else you can do as you cleaned and repasted which did shave off some temps and you undervolted and your using a laptop cooler. I can not think of anything else that can be done.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi,
If it were this bad when it was new it should of been returned for thermal defect reasons it's better advertised as a space heater not a laptop.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 2, 2020)

ooooh i just seen in a dell forum that a bios update includes _*- Updated Thermal Algorithm for performance.*_ maybe you could try that?
link>>>https://www.dell.com/community/Latitude/Latitude-7490-Overheating/td-p/6073431/page/4


your laptop drivers should be here along with bios updates>>>>>>>>>https://www.dell.com/support/home/en-us/product-support/product/latitude-14-7490-laptop/drivers


----------



## TheTigerJunior (Sep 2, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> If it were this bad when it was new it should of been returned for thermal defect reasons it's better advertised as a space heater not a laptop.



haha i can agree. i didnt know much about these few years ago and since that my laptop has been overheating and thermal throttling since then



DRDNA said:


> ooooh i just seen in a dell forum that a bios update includes _*- Updated Thermal Algorithm for performance.*_ maybe you could try that?
> link>>>https://www.dell.com/community/Latitude/Latitude-7490-Overheating/td-p/6073431/page/4


 
hm i apologize that the one is heating is the acer aspire v7 but thanks tho!


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi,
Sure the fan or fans are even spinning anymore ?


----------



## TheTigerJunior (Sep 2, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Sure the fan or fans are even spinning anymore ?



yes they're spinning


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 2, 2020)

TheTigerJunior said:


> yes they're spinning


Hi,
Well mx4 2019 is okay paste if it's wasn't too runny I've gotten some really wet that wasn't very good 
I always go back to noctua nt-h1 for best results.


----------



## DR4G00N (Sep 2, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Someone needs to convert lol because it could be a simple misunderstanding in the op
> But you saying 92c is normal well I have to say bye bye to you.


Most non-gaming laptops have small barely-adequate heatsinks, so 90c+ is not unusual under load.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 2, 2020)

DR4G00N said:


> Most non-gaming laptops have small barely-adequate heatsinks, so 90c+ is not unusual under load.


Hi,
Might be time to turn off a couple of the worst cores.


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 2, 2020)

As to your 2nd question, people's desires when getting a laptop are counter intuitive .... light and thin run counter to battery life,  performance and running cool.   Our laptops run normally around 43 - 55C running CAD and in Gaming in the low 70s.  New, I ran my personal lappie overclocked, tested it with Furmark and temps were in the 70s.  They are made by the same company (Clevo) that built Alienware before the Dell Purchase.  Each one is custom built with options on screen, CPU, GPU, RAM, Storage OS, Wireless, and even TIM (IC Diamond . Grizzly  Kryonaut).  The heat sinks are heavy copper.  The fans barely ramp up but you do have the ability to set them to full speed when gaming to 100%.  Most folks wouldn't recognize Clevo as they are often branded by their distributors.  Alienware was the best known of these but WidowPC, Falcomnorthwest are other more well known names.   But that's the same thing with most laptop brands people "know".  

    Quanta sells to (among others) HP, Lenovo, Apple, Acer, Dell, NEC, and Fujitsu
    Compal sells to (among others) Acer, Dell, Lenovo and HP
    Wistron (former manufacturing & design division of Acer) sells to Dell, Acer, Lenovo and HP
    Inventec sells to HP, Dell and Lenovo;
    Pegatron sells to Asus, Apple, Dell, Acer and Microsoft
    Foxconn sells to Asus, Dell, HP and Apple
    Flextronics (former Arima Computer Corporation notebook division) sells to HP

Clevo builds the Chassis, CPUs, RAM, GPUs, storage and Wifi options are installed per customer order,  Tho getting rare, desktop CPUs / GPUs and even SLI have historically been available. Best part is they cost less than comparably equipped laptops from the above brands.

As to laptop coolers, when I overclocked my 1st one, i thought it give one a try.  Test was:

Lappie on Desk
Lappie on Engineer's scale
Lappie on cooler.

Being an engineering firm, got plant engineer's scales laying around, placed one of these under the laptop to get back end off desk


			https://www.staples.com/Staedtler-Mars-12-Architect-s-Triangular-Scale-with-Color-Coded-Grooves/product_242735
		


For the 3rd step , used a 3 fan laptop cooler.  Measuring CPU and GPU temps as well as surface temps (infrared thermometer).  I found :

1.  Plugging the laptop cooler into the USB port of the lappie burnt out two USB ports on the right side of the laptop, keft side survived.  If you are going to use a cooler, make sure that you use a independently powered USB hub.

2.  As the cooler fans did not line up with the laptop air  intakes and presumably, as the inside of the 1.25 " laptop half fair amount of space, little CPU / GPU heat is removed by conduction thry the chassis. there was no significant temperature change.  I imagine thus would be greater on a super thin laptop.

3.  The engineering scale had the biggest impact on CPU / GPU / HD temps

Looking back, I wish I had measured the desk and laptop cooler surface temps.

The laptop was purchased in 2012 and  is still used every day.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 2, 2020)

looking at your cooling buddy i can see why your getting 92c, i wouldnt worry about it. your prob getting the best out of the lappy.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 2, 2020)

TheTigerJunior said:


> Is 92c considered fine for 6 years old laptop?





EzioAs said:


> If you mean the CPU, then yes it's normal.


Ummm, no its not. That is not "normal" at all. Setting aside the fact the OP asked a very general question and did not specify which CPU we're talking about - even if you assumed he was referring to the i7 8650u in the Dell noted in his specs (which we now know he was not), it has a "maximum" TJunction rating of 100°C. 92° when the system is under maximum load may still be within allowed specs, that does not mean it is normal. Especially if this is when idle or lightly tasked - noting again the OP did not specify when that 92°C was being hit. 

@TheTigerJunior - for anybody to answer your question properly without just throwing out wild-a$$ guesses and BS, we need more and specific information. That is, which notebook? The Acer Aspire V7 was an entire "series" of notebooks that came in several different models and configurations. And which CPU? I note, for example, some V7s came with Intel i5s (as seen here) and others i7s (as seen here). What are your idle temperatures? Is that 92°C under maximum load? What is your ambient (room) temperature? 

When you replaced the TIM (thermal interface material) did you thoroughly clean the mating surfaces of old TIM before applying the new? You say the fans are spinning but are they ramping up to full speed when the temperatures rise? 

Depending on the design of the notebook case (specifically, the vents on the bottom) a cooling pad may help. So might a desk fan blasting from the side. Do make sure the notebook is sitting on a hard, flat surface. 

I do not recommend replacing your MX-4 with anything else. The couple more degrees you might get with something else is not worth the risk of potential damage to the processor due to accidental mishandling. 



DR4G00N said:


> Most non-gaming laptops have small barely-adequate heatsinks, so 90c+ is not unusual under load.


Actually, if you consider that even regular tower PC cases that support monster coolers and multiple large case fans are still challenged to keep the innards properly cooled, it is easy to say that "all" laptops, even the best gaming laptops, due to the very restrictive sizes of their cases, have barely-adequate (if adequate at all), heatsinks. 

And I will point out that "not unusual" is not the same thing as "normal". Short term peaks at those extremes are not unusual, but it is not normal for the temps to sit up there for extended periods.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 2, 2020)

@Bill_Bright fine. I'll concede to it being not unusual instead of normal. Again though, I will reiterate that many factors can add to this temperature that I wouldn't make a big deal out of it, assuming this is under some heavy load. If this is idle temp, then yes, OP has a huge problem.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 2, 2020)

EzioAs said:


> I will reiterate that many factors can add to this temperature that I wouldn't make a big deal out of it


It's not about making a big deal out it. It is about determining what "it" is that is causing the higher temps and under what conditions they are being hit. Because over heating - regardless the cause (or causes) - "is" a "big deal". 

So yes, there are many factors that can cause or, as you aptly noted, can "add to" the problem. But until the OP provides specific information, all we can do at this point is toss out guesses.


----------



## TheTigerJunior (Sep 2, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Ummm, no its not. That is not "normal" at all. Setting aside the fact the OP asked a very general question and did not specify which CPU we're talking about - even if you assumed he was referring to the i7 8650u in the Dell noted in his specs (which we now know he was not), it has a "maximum" TJunction rating of 100°C. 92° when the system is under maximum load may still be within allowed specs, that does not mean it is normal. Especially if this is when idle or lightly tasked - noting again the OP did not specify when that 92°C was being hit.
> 
> @TheTigerJunior - for anybody to answer your question properly without just throwing out wild-a$$ guesses and BS, we need more and specific information. That is, which notebook? The Acer Aspire V7 was an entire "series" of notebooks that came in several different models and configurations. And which CPU? I note, for example, some V7s came with Intel i5s (as seen here) and others i7s (as seen here). What are your idle temperatures? Is that 92°C under maximum load? What is your ambient (room) temperature?
> 
> ...




Sorry about that. The model is Acer Aspire V7-582pg equipped with i7-4500u and gt 750m and I used a 70% isopropyl alcohol to wipe the old dried thermal paste off on the cpu & gpu. I just replaced the thermal paste last week. also ambient temperatures are like 30 celcius


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 2, 2020)

i agree unless i have the lappy in front of me i confess everything is a guess just more imfo can narrow it down a good bit.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 2, 2020)

TheTigerJunior said:


> also ambient temperatures are like* 30 celcius*



86F 

Thats pretty warm there... If you are gaming on that laptop...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 2, 2020)

Well, 30°C (86°F) ambient is pretty high considering most consider somewhere around 22°C (72°F) to be normal room temperature. So your high ambient temp puts your laptop's cooling at a disadvantage before you even power up. 

There are many who don't have air conditioning who are forced to limit their gaming (and other demanding tasks) to the cool of the night. You might be one of them.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 2, 2020)

30c is kinda "normal" room temperature if you ask me


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 2, 2020)

Not for electronics!


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 2, 2020)

Depends on the device


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 2, 2020)

Well, we are talking about computers here, right? Come on!  Don't be silly.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 2, 2020)

Honestly, 30c room temp is still somewhat normal, even for computers. Not everyone lives in a cool environment


----------



## xrobwx71 (Sep 2, 2020)

There is a reason Google spends millions and uses Billions of gallons of water to cool their servers in a datacenter. 

Scale it down to a laptop and it's the same issue. They want it to run as fast and efficiently as possible and last as long as it can. Abnormal Heat is detrimental to all of these goals.


----------



## TheTigerJunior (Sep 2, 2020)

even 25c is cold for me. i wonder people living in the cold areas with their electronics


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 2, 2020)

TheTigerJunior said:


> Sorry about that. The model is Acer Aspire V7-582pg equipped with i7-4500u and gt 750m and I used a 70% isopropyl alcohol to wipe the old dried thermal paste off on the cpu & gpu. I just replaced the thermal paste last week. also ambient temperatures are like 30 celcius


Hi,
This is even worse for a dual core processor that only turbos to 3.0 ghz
Prepare to buy another soon at this rate.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 2, 2020)

TheTigerJunior said:


> even 25c is cold for me


Humans have the ability to "acclimate" to their environments. Electronics do not. 



EzioAs said:


> Honestly, 30c room temp is still somewhat normal, even for computers.


No its not. Any student of electronics knows that is not true. Ever been in a computer room? Or a command center full of computers? They are downright cold. If that type of cooling was not necessary, governments, Google, schools, hospitals, etc. sure would not spend that kind of money ($millions as xrobx71 noted) on cooling. 

Electronics designed for normal consumers (not the military, not industrial applications) are designed to operate in the "creature comfort" range that is typical for humans. And a quick check with Bing Google shows normal room temperatures to be around 20–22 °C (68–72 °F). Being able to operate at higher temperatures without damage does not make those higher temperatures "normal" and this is particularly true with devices that generate even more heat that MUST be exhausted. 

And not all devices are equal. Computer monitors, for example, don't like high room temperatures at all. This is particularly true when color accuracy is important. Hard drives are particularly susceptible to data loss when operated above 60°C.

And ALL notebook cases suffer from limited air flow. Sure, if you have lots and lots of 30°C (86°F) air blowing across all your heat sensitive devices, you will probably be fine. But that sure does NOT mean you can still expect a full lifespan from it! 

It is critical to note, understand and accept the Laws of Physics - no fan based cooling system can cool any non-living object cooler than the temperature of the air it is blowing on it! Period. So if the room is 30°C (86°F), that's the coolest any component in that computer system can be.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 3, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Humans have the ability to "acclimate" to their environments. Electronics do not.


True, that is why the electronics used in consumer computers are designed to operate within a certain temperature range, usually up to 45 - 50C ambient.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 3, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> 86F
> 
> Thats pretty warm there... If you are gaming on that laptop...


That is perfect temp for me, I like the warmer places.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 3, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> That is perfect temp for me, I like the warmer places.


Not the point. You are not an electronic device. You can choose to go sit in the shade or jump in a pool to cool off. You can choose to wear light weight and light colored clothes if out in the hot sun. Your body will perspire to cool off. Your body will naturally regulate your body temperature to a fairly constant ~98.6°F regardless your level of activity and regardless the ambient temperature (within reason, of course). 

Electronics will not do any of that. And heat sensitive electronic components (of which there are many inside a computer case) require help to keep properly cooled - even in ideal ambient conditions.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 3, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Not the point. You are not an electronic device. You can choose to go sit in the shade or jump in a pool to cool off. You can choose to wear light weight and light colored clothes if out in the hot sun. Your body will perspire to cool off. Your body will naturally regulate your body temperature to a fairly constant ~98.6°F regardless your level of activity and regardless the ambient temperature (within reason, of course).
> 
> Electronics will not do any of that. And heat sensitive electronic components (of which there are many inside a computer case) require help to keep properly cooled - even in ideal ambient conditions.


Chill, the temp reference was stated for me


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 3, 2020)

I know. But not everyone can read minds. 

FTW, I like 86°F too - when I am outside doing thing. When I'm inside my home, I like 74°F. But when sleeping, I like 68°F. 

But for my computers, I don't like when my CPUs go and sit above 60°C for more than a few seconds.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Sep 4, 2020)

Picture this if you will: You know those credit checking websites with the sliders? For every point, you slide up as a late payment your credit score goes down. 

If there was such an algorithm, and there probably is for temperatures and electronics, for every point you slide up on the temp scale, your performance and longevity will go down.
I'm not speaking in exact numbers but principles. I'm not sure if the reduction is exponential but it does exist. It really doesn't matter what one "Feels" it simply is.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 4, 2020)

There's a lot of truth to that - but it is important to understand that cooler does not automatically mean better. Providing proper cooling is absolutely essential - no question about that! But all 25°C gets you over 55°C is bragging rights. The 25°C CPU will not perform better, be more stable, or have a longer life expectancy than the CPU running at 50°C. As long as the CPU is operating comfortably within its normal operating range, it will remain stable, perform just as well, and have a normal life expectancy. 

It is when you start sitting for long periods at or near it's thermal thresholds that stability and longevity start to become an issue. And when crossing those thresholds is when performance is affected - hopefully only temporarily due to throttling. 

But to your final point - how it "feels" to us humans doesn't matter.


----------



## mclaren85 (Jun 18, 2021)

In my opinion 40-65 C would be fine for any laptop. But if you are talking about a desktop computer, the value should be 35-55 C.
In contrast to general belief, gaming generally won't stress your cpu too much. If you want to see your limits, try rendering.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 19, 2021)

Ummm, necroing up a thread that's been dormant for 9 months.  I'm don't understand the purpose. 


mclaren85 said:


> 40-65 C would be fine for any laptop.
> But if you are talking about a desktop computer, the value should be 35-55 C.
> In contrast to general belief, gaming generally won't stress your cpu too much.



What's wrong with 35°C for a laptop? And what says a PC "should be" 35 - 55°C? That would suggest that 25°C or 60°C are no good. Not true - starting with the fact that not all desktop (or mobile) CPUs have the same heat generating or heat tolerance capabilities. 

And sorry, but your claims about general beliefs, gaming and stressing CPUs just does not make sense, and is not true either. Some games are very CPU intensive - as anyone who takes a few seconds with Google can easily find out. Consequently, the general belief that many games do indeed, stress a CPU is just fact. And FTR, stressing a CPU is not a bad thing - as long as temperatures are properly controlled and the CPU remains stable.


----------



## Frick (Jun 19, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> Ever been in a computer room? Or a command center full of computers? They are downright cold.



Old post, but for irrefutable proof this has been the case since forever one can just watch Highlander.


----------

